# The world's most beautiful butt



## slytherin

Apparently France held a competition for most beautiful butt in the world in 2008. There were 2 winners, who won 15,000 euro each. Here they are:

Just thought I'd brighten all of your days with some world-class booty.


----------



## zomgz

Be back in a bit, need a cold shower...


----------



## nubly

That woman's butt is too small. I've seen better.


----------



## Limmy

i thought i would of won 4sure


----------



## diamondheart89

white people :lol


----------



## cosmicslop

what a travesty


----------



## Khantko

completely disagree, they're decent but not world's best.

even i got a better tush then that guy


----------



## MindOverMood

Bam.









Seymour Skinner comes in second.


----------



## Perkins

^^ Dang, you could bounce a quarter off that thing and get back 50¢.


----------



## Tui

Still prefer hers


----------



## Diáfanos

8/10 biurifuly sculpted

wud look again


----------



## komorikun

The woman's *** is too small.


----------



## Perkins

chinaski said:


> Those are subpar butts.


yeah, they resemble something of a CD case.

*EDIT* I just realized that my icon looks like it wants to grab the asses in this thread.


----------



## slytherin

A lot of butt hate going on here that I did not expect. To each their own I guess.


----------



## zomgz

slytherin said:


> A lot of butt hate going on here that I did not expect. To each their own I guess.


They're just jelly.


----------



## Jig210

Entering into the next one, I would have totally won that.


----------



## Amphoteric

Meh, that's not the best man booty I've seen. What kind of guy wears Sloggis, anyway.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

nubly said:


> That woman's butt is too small. I've seen better.


This


----------



## diamondheart89

Okay someone had to do it:


----------



## BillDauterive

The woman's doesn't look so bad. :yes


----------



## Winds

I have judged many beautiful butt competitions in my day and have a plethora of experience in this area that makes me qualified to give my expert opinion on this matter. And well according to my analysis and statistical data, Andressa Soares still has the GOAT a_s_s in the world as of April 2013. She got back her crown from Elle Varner who got the title after her performance at the 2012 BET awards.










- Eastwinds, Chief Operating Officer and Head of the Highly Esteemed SAS GOAT A_s_ses Judges Committee

:yes


----------



## VanGogh

I've seen better.


----------



## monotonous




----------



## IveGotToast

I mean the one to the left.


----------



## harrison

slytherin said:


> A lot of* butt hate* going on here that I did not expect. To each their own I guess.


:clap :haha


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## avoidobot3000

MindOverMood said:


> Bam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seymour Skinner comes in second.


I ... I want to touch it. :cry


----------



## Khantko




----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Hers is a bit flat, I've seen better. (On the internet)


----------



## niacin

slytherin said:


> A lot of butt hate going on here that I did not expect. To each their own I guess.


I like all the butts. I know I come off as anal, but I'm really not that picky.


----------



## probably offline

This thread is making me hate my butt </3


----------



## avoidobot3000

probably offline said:


> This thread is making me hate my butt </3


aw, just remember every butt has its own special place in our world.


----------



## niacin

probably offline said:


> This thread is making me hate my butt </3


I'm sure you have a lovely butt 

'scuse me :flush


----------



## probably offline

avoidobot3000 said:


> aw, just remember every butt has its own special place in our world.


Not mine. It was banned for not being good enough, you see.



niacin said:


> I'm sure you have a lovely butt
> 
> 'scuse me :flush


but... butt... no, I don't.


----------



## Nonsensical

I already had morning wood before I saw this thread but now I think it's going to last quite a while and I need to pee. Damn you OP now it's going to spray every where.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

I like small

So I agree :yes


----------



## kiirby

This thread. It's almost as if looks are subjective.

I mean IT'S TOO SMALL/BIG/ROUND/ANGULAR/AVERSE TO MY OPINION OF WHAT A "PERFECT" BUM SHOULD BE, THIS WON'T MAKE ANYONE FEEL HORRIBLE ABOUT THEMSELVES.


----------



## kiirby

niacin said:


> I like all the butts. I know I come off as anal, but I'm really not that picky.





probably offline said:


> but... butt... no, I don't.


The first bottom joke was good, but the last one rectum.


----------



## Raphael200

I suspect this thread is a substitute for last time's "Fun"..............LOL.

Let us see how long it lasts : D.


----------



## gunner21

Damn it! Now I'm horny... Thanks OP!


----------



## Brasilia

inb4PippaMiddleton 

who by the way, doesn't even have that nice of a bum. so there.


----------



## gunner21

Brasilia said:


> inb4PippaMiddleton
> 
> who by the way, doesn't even have that nice of a bum. so there.


Agreed, I don't get the fuss.


----------



## Sacrieur

-er


----------



## Lil Sebastian

mark101 said:


>


----------



## Whatev

slytherin said:


> A lot of butt hate going on here that I did not expect. To each their own I guess.


I agree, some of the comments are a bit cheeky.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

avoidobot3000 said:


> I ... I want to touch it. :cry


Why? There is also cellulite


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Limmy said:


> i thought i would of won 4sure


Why did not you already posted yours?


----------



## renegade disaster

there's a special place in the world for all the ladies butts posted in this thread.


on my face.


----------



## diamondheart89

kiirby said:


> The first bottom joke was good, but the last one rectum.


:blank

I hope you are asshamed.

:b


----------



## renegade disaster

^^ why!! you just ruined the thread m8


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

reminded me of this video


----------



## renegade disaster

mark101 said:


> sorry but when you spoke of facesitting i thought of Rikishi


my dreams have been replaced by nightmares :'c


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I thought this was gonna be a misleading thread about gun butts or cigarette butts.. Oh how wrong I was! :b


----------



## PickleNose

My preference is for bigger butts that wobble.


----------



## apx24

Well people here do have nice derrières if I say so myself.


----------



## nubly

Maybe Europeans prefer smaller butts. I'm Mexican. I like nice full round butts but not so big that they are disproportionate to the rest of the body.


----------



## Limmy

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Why did not you already posted yours?


ok, i would of worn bicycle shorts or something tighter but i dont have any :c









wheres my prize? i clearly win


----------



## slytherin

*walks in* Love what you've done with the thread.


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> *walks in* Love what you've done with the thread.


your welcome


----------



## farfegnugen

All great butts, but Ines Sainz has the total package


----------



## nubly

Limmy said:


> ok, i would of worn bicycle shorts or something tighter but i dont have any :c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres my prize? i clearly win


I'd hit it.


----------



## Owl-99

slytherin said:


> Apparently France held a competition for most beautiful butt in the world in 2008. There were 2 winners, who won 15,000 euro each. Here they are:
> 
> Just thought I'd brighten all of your days with some world-class booty.


Why don't you show us your butt?


----------



## PickleNose

farfegnugen said:


> All great butts, but Ines Sainz has the total package


 That looks like a dude butt on a chick.


----------



## Kiba

perfect ***/thread


----------



## MindOverMood

Kiba said:


> perfect ***/thread


----------



## always starting over

I like em bigger


----------



## PickleNose

Kiba said:


> perfect ***/thread


 Looks like the Ultimate Warrior with a chick's head.


----------



## gunner21

tannasg said:


> Why don't you show us your butt?


It was only a matter of time. LOL


----------



## AliBaba

I approve of this thread but(t) it needs more pics:


----------



## Xtraneous

Mmm


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Also:
.
.

.
.
.

.








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

arnie said:


>


The fact that women partake in this type of f*ckery amongst themselves, and I have yet to be included in something of the sort makes me depressed.


----------



## AliBaba

Life Aint No Joke said:


> The fact that women partake in this type of f*ckery amongst themselves, and I have yet to be included in something of the sort makes me depressed.


Yeah I know what you mean. But that's some outstanding work Arnie. The expression on Sarkosy's face in the Obama pic is priceless.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Limmy said:


> ok, i would of worn bicycle shorts or something tighter but i dont have any :c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres my prize? i clearly win


Of course you are getting a prize :b










and

biking pants to share your beauty where ever you go :clapWith extra soft filling to save your butt shape as it is :teeth


----------



## Moochie

They're the best in Europe. A lot of women in Europe are slimmer on average than American women.
Some of you have "seen better" but remember the cultural difference, especially if you are in America.
It doesn't maker her any less of a woman though, she is pretty fit and stunning. The guy though.. Meh I like flatter butts on guys. He's okay.


----------



## Moochie

I would think a true butt lover loves all butts, big or small. Just like a true breast lover.


----------



## galente

<3 this thread


----------



## tlgibson97

I appreciate butts of many shapes and sizes. I don't think I would be able to choose "worlds best".

The problem is there isn't a whole lot of variety in butts. You can probably find 1000 different women online with her exact butt. There are a lot of nice ones out there.


----------



## Andre

Black girl in church had a great asss. She wasn't with anyone and there were no other black people. I didn't talk to her because... I didn't feel I had anything to say to anyone there. What does one say to the lone black girl with the best *** in the house? Without being offensive in any possible way.


----------



## mezzoforte

This is more to my liking:









:b


----------



## Nono441

mezzoforte said:


> This is more to my liking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :b


Can't.. take.. my eyes away..

seriously this thread is weird


----------



## tbyrfan

mezzoforte said:


> This is more to my liking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :b


I can't stop watching her sweater popping off her butt lol.


----------



## mezzoforte

Nono441 said:


> Can't.. take.. my eyes away..





tbyrfan said:


> I can't stop watching her sweater popping off her butt lol.


:lol My job here is done.


----------



## Monotony

:yawn


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## BrookeHannigan

Wtf is so appealing about a butt:|
**** comes out of it god what a turn on


----------



## IveGotToast

BrookeHannigan said:


> Wtf is so appealing about a butt:|
> **** comes out of it god what a turn on


It's not the actual anus. It's the hip to waist ratio. Scientifically speaking.


----------



## Khantko

BrookeHannigan said:


> Wtf is so appealing about a butt:|
> **** comes out of it god what a turn on


its the shape and the squeeze-ability of the butt


----------



## IveGotToast

Khantko said:


> its the shape and the squeeze-ability of the butt


ah yes the squeeze-ability rating.


----------



## komorikun

Supposedly it's attractive to men because fertile women (lots of estrogen) tend to accumulate more fat in their hips and butt and less in their gut region. I have also read that being chubby and having a big butt proves you are well fed and have enough fat reserves to get you through a pregnancy. Notice how men and postmenopausal women have more fat in their guts but have skinny legs- low estrogen.

And without wide hips a woman is more likely to have trouble with childbirth. In humans, in particular, childbirth is very dangerous (in the past many women died giving birth) since we have a narrow pelvis in order to walk upright AND we have huge heads.

Not just death but in many poor countries lots of women end up with fistulas. Basically the birth goes on for days and this puts extreme pressure on the vagina and neighboring areas and causes blood flow to stop going there and eventually the tissue dies off. So the baby dies and the woman ends up with her vagina being connected to her rectum and/or urethra, so she has no control over urinating and/or defecating. In the documentary, I saw they said that small women (due to childhood malnutrition or being under age 18 ) were more likely to get fistulas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3w-fOmovijc#t=1031s

17:11-19:00


----------



## IveGotToast

komorikun said:


> Supposedly it's attractive to men because fertile women (lots of estrogen) tend to accumulate more fat in their hips and butt and less in their gut region. I have also read that being chubby and having a big butt proves you are well fed and have enough fat reserves to get you through a pregnancy. Notice how men and postmenopausal women have more fat in their guts but have skinny legs- low estrogen.
> 
> And without wide hips a woman is more likely to have trouble with childbirth. In humans, in particular, childbirth is very dangerous (in the past many women died giving birth) since we have a narrow pelvis in order to walk upright AND we have huge heads.
> 
> Not just death but in many poor countries lots of women end up with fistulas. Basically the birth goes on for days and this puts extreme pressure on the vagina and neighboring areas and causes blood flow to stop going there and eventually the tissue dies off. So the baby dies and the woman ends up with her vagina being connected to her rectum and/or urethra, so she has no control over urinating and/or defecating. In the documentary, I saw they said that small women (due to childhood malnutrition) were more likely to get fistulas. And particularly women who are not fully grown themselves (under age 18 ) at the time of birth.


So... to put it in laymen's terms...


----------



## the collector

nubly said:


> That woman's butt is too small. I've seen better.


Yea. I've seen a lot better.I Love big butt though....god I love it...on a woman of course....omg, big butt....I could go on forever, hand,tongue,finger,face,oh god...lol
Lemme stop....haha


----------



## Khantko




----------

